# Trails rund um den Industriepark Höchst



## Trust2k (10. Mai 2012)

Morsche !!

wollte mal horchen, ob ihr paar gute Trails um den IPH habt?

die man in der Mittagspause mal abfahren kann.

Werd heute mittag mal Richtung Schwanheimer Dünen rausfahren..


ein Wink aus H824


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2012)

die dünen wirst du auch schnell durch haben 
rund um den flughafen geht sicher das ein oder andere im wald. kenne mich da aber gar nicht aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Die Schwanheimer Dünen sind Naturschutzgebiet,  ein Holzsteg und tiefer Sand, also nichts zum fahren. Wenn du aber über die Bundesstrasse in richtung Wald fährst, sind da ein paar Trails.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## wusel_ffm (10. Mai 2012)

ich wüßte da was, ist nicht atemberaubend aber ne ganz nette Strecke für zwischen durch hast ne PN gleich wo ich dir sag wo du lang musst


----------



## Trust2k (10. Mai 2012)

Danke !! da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Kostemer (15. Mai 2012)

Grüße von der Nord Seite
E751


----------



## Friendlyman (18. Mai 2012)

wie wäre es mit einem IPH Thread


----------



## ratte (18. Mai 2012)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem IPH Thread


Hmmm, außer ein paar Treppenstufen wäre mir im IPH nix Interessantes bekannt. 
Aber ich lasse mich da auch gerne eines Besseren belehren. 

Grüße von der Nordseite.


----------



## wartool (19. Mai 2012)

wieso ein paar.. ich habe schon oft vor den Nottreppen der neuen Lagerhallen gegenüber von G650 gestanden und überlegt, wie geil es wäre die zu fahren... das sind mindestens 10 "Spitzkehren" mit jeweils Treppen dazwischen *schwärm*


----------



## Kostemer (19. Mai 2012)

Mach mach mach bin dabei...
Um das Gesicht vom Werksschutz zu sehen


----------



## ratte (20. Mai 2012)

Hmmm, ich liebäugel ja immer mit unserer Treppe im Gebäude. Vorteil, die Kurven sind z.T. bei Bedarf "erweiterbar".  

Aber ich sprach jetzt eher von alltagstauglichen Gegebenheiten, ohne gleich viel Federweg und das Protektorengeraffel mitschleppen zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschomat (29. Mai 2012)

hui. hui. hui. Wenn das mal keine Lost time-Incident gibt  
Als Ticona Mitarbeiter (Sulzbach) sehe ich schon den nächsten Safety-Flash in meiner Inbox ;-)

Schönen Abend,
Saschomat


----------



## Penfolds (9. Juni 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Morsche !!
> 
> wollte mal horchen, ob ihr paar gute Trails um den IPH habt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Penfolds (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo aus Schwanem,
bin seit einigen Jahren mit meinem MBike im Schwani unterwegs...
Kenne einige nette Trails, lass uns mal ne Runde drehen, dann kannst Du Bewerten.
Bin allerdings eher selten zur Mittagspause hier.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Juni 2012)

Als alter Schwanemer würd mich das ja auch mal interessieren, zumal ich auch im Süden des IPH bin...Was ich früher vor 20 Jahren oberhalb vom "Fischerberg" entlanggefahren bin, müsste langsam alles zugewachsen sein oder geht da noch was?


----------



## Penfolds (15. Juni 2012)

Bin ab 25.06. hier, lass uns dann absprechen ob wir ne Feierabend runde drehen...


----------



## to406ki (17. Juni 2012)

grüße von e557 bin auch ständig am biken nur nicht in der mittagspause ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Penfolds (25. Juni 2012)

Sollen wir mal den Donnerstag 28.06. ca. 17:00 Uhr anpeilen ?


----------



## Penfolds (27. Juni 2012)

Treffen am Parkplatz vom Kobelt Zoo (Straßenbahn Endstation)um 17:00 Uhr?


----------



## bikebecker (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Ich fahre mit.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## bikebecker (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Es war eine schöne, aber schnelle Tour, gerne wieder.
Du hast eine PM.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## BackfireLX (31. Juli 2012)

Wow, ganz schön viele IPHler hier 

Ich bleibe in der Mittagspause lieber beim Laufen und fahre mit dem MTB oder Rennrad dann heim Richtung Limburg. Also falls da jemand Interesse hat mitzufahren, dann meldet euch


----------



## JumpingJohn (5. März 2014)

Sorry das ich eine Leiche hebe, aber man soll doch nicht unnützer Weise neue Threats aufmachen. Bin Ende letzten Jahes ins CIC umgezogen und schaue nun Tag für Tag auf die Schwanheimer Dünen und dessen Wald, da ich bald wieder das ein oder andere mal das Radel mitbringen werde würde ich in der Mittagspause vielleicht auch das ein oder andere mal das IPH Umfeld unsicher machen wollen. Wenn mir jemand ein paar gute Strecken nennen, zeigen oder als GPX anbieten könnte wäre das echt super.

Achja, für die die Richtung Limburg radeln, da wäre ich dann evt. auch das ein oder andere mal dabei. Wobei ich bisher immer Bad Camber oder Idstein ausm Zug ausgestiegen bin und von da dann nach Eschhofen oder nach Hause geradelt bin.


----------



## Penfolds (5. März 2014)

Kommende Woche zur Mittagspause? Außer Montag


----------



## JumpingJohn (6. März 2014)

Mhhh..., das ging jetzt schneller als gedacht. Aber je nach dem wie das Wetter wird könnte man das mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Würde das wenn möglich dann relativ Kurzfristig entscheiden, quasi einen Tag vorher wenns recht ist.


----------



## Frank (12. März 2014)

Gruss aus E513


----------



## JumpingJohn (12. März 2014)

So, ich melde mich mal wieder. Aber leider um die Mittagspausenausfahrt auf unbestimmte Zeit zu verschieben.
Am Wetter liegt es definitiv nicht und ich finde es extrem schade das ich es im Moment nicht nutzen kann, aber eine Erkältung meinte mich Sonntag Abend befallen zu müssen. Es geht mir zwar auch schon wieder erheblich besser, aber ich will sie erst komplett auskurieren bevor ich mich wieder aufs MTB setze.

Gruß aus G860,
JumpingJohn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Penfolds (12. März 2014)

wann soll`s losgehen?


----------



## mr_eyeballz (4. Mai 2014)

Gruß aus dem C671. Wenn hier nochmal was geplant ist würd ich mich wohl gerne mal anschließen.


----------

